# Best way to hook up 28 ceiling speakers??



## Reed (Jun 23, 2009)

I work at a hospital and they want to implement some ceiling speakers. Like most rural hospitals, they have no real money to contract this out so they're asking if we can do it.

I was looking at these speakers: "Atlas ADZ612C Add A Zone Kit" (can't post links it says - but basic description is "_Designed to allow easy installation of in wall or in ceiling distributed 8-Ohm systems for small office or home systems using standard 8-Ohm consumer style receivers. Kit includes (2) ceiling or in wall speaker systems, (1) 50-watt Impedance matching volume control, and 100' of 16-2 speaker wire_").
Volume control is not super important, but will be necessary in some parts. Also, these speakers will not be installed in pairs. It'll be more likely that only one speaker is installed in a room. Basically imagine a long hallway with 14 rooms on each side and one speaker per room. They're not going to be jamming out or anything, and speakers will never be on full volume.

What is truly the best way to set this up? I have some experience with audio equip but am primarily a computer guy 

I'm very open to suggestions on how to efficiently set this up as well as suggested equipment for those of you with experience. Cost is a factor, but more importantly we have to make sure we set it up correctly and don't burn anything down. This is actually being set up because some cancer kids who moaned and groaned because they want music  That's why it's important to me to do the best job I can, even if I don't really know what I'm doing when it comes to this big of an audio setup.

I came to this site because it was highly recommended by a friend of mine who said this was the best place on the net for honest answers and help, which is exactly what I'm needing.


Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Te kit looks like it basically 2 passive speakers, a passive volume attenuator, and a wall plate. No amps. So, for starters, what are you using to drive these speakers?

http://www.wallcoinc.com/Atlas_ADZ612C_Add_A_Zone_Kit_w_2_Ceiling_Speaker_p/wal56-adz612c.htm


----------



## Reed (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I've figured out how I want to do it. If the project happens, going to use a 70v PA amp and some speakers with transformers built in to regulate the voltage.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Reed said:


> I think I've figured out how I want to do it. If the project happens, going to use a 70v PA amp and some speakers with transformers built in to regulate the voltage.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Yup, that is the best way to do it however volume will be an issue are you using it strictly for background music or a PA as well?


----------



## Reed (Jun 23, 2009)

strictly background music, so should be okay I do believe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then 70v system is the best way to go. For 28 speakers you should make sure the the 70v Amp is beefy enough to drive them all.


----------

